# ONAVO EXTEND - Get up to 5x more out of your data plan!



## Dakota0206 (Oct 16, 2011)

I have this in my guide post but thought it needed its own post. If you have a capped data plan then you definetely need to check this out.

It has basically turned my 4GB plan into a 20GB plan!

The SuperUser's Guide: How To Extend Your Data Plan

Onavo Extend lets you get more out of your data plan, so you can do more web browsing and apps, consume more music, video and photos on 3G without breaking your data cap.

After you install Onavo Extend you can go back to using your phone or tablet as before. In the background, data usage from all apps and web browsing is compressed so that you do more with your Android's mobile data month after month. And, if you travel abroad with your phone, the money you save could be substantial.

IF YOU'VE INSTALLED A CUSTOM ROM:
Some ROMs and kernels are missing important networking support that Android 4.0 APIs, and Onavo Extend, rely on.
If you've received a message saying your version of Android is unsupported, or if the application always says "service paused", please contact us via the "Feedback" menu item so we can help.
Trying a different ROM or kernel should help as well

Be sure to post your results, and what ROM you are using!

This is confirmed working on AOKP!


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Moved to general.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Interesting.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bencozzy (Dec 26, 2011)

Vpn missing team gummy 1.2 rom and glados v1.34 kernel


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

yeah my boy told me about this, but i have unlimited, so when they force me off of it i'll try this out 
It works on his GSM Galaxy Nexus just fine btw


----------



## T-Keith (Oct 15, 2011)

Sounds cool, I'm guessing it's compressing the data, but that's a lot of computing and bandwidth for them. How do they pay for it?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Dakota0206 (Oct 16, 2011)

the app uses Amazons compression tool like the opera browser does.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------

